# صور للاجهزة والادوات الطبية مع شرح لكل منها



## the king of heart (24 أغسطس 2010)

هذا الملف مفيد جداا
الملف عبارة عن صور للأجهزة والأدوات الطبية مع شرح لكل جهاز
الملف موجود في المرفقات :3:​ 
إنشاء الله الجميع يستفيد منه
لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم
:55::55::55::55:​ 
تحياتي :
المهندس : عمر باعباد​


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (24 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود طيب بورك فيكم...
ننتظر مزيدكم


----------



## soma-20 (24 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم يدك يا مهندس عمر باعباد ... اتحفنا بالمزيد


----------



## bob_ps (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووور


----------



## reemnasr (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فداء (27 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله مليون خير


----------



## e.berakdar (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع :12:


----------



## ربا فلسطين (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور
ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير
مشكووووووور


----------



## mohammed.madani (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جهد مشكور


----------



## سالم باقيس (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك على الفائدة


----------



## البرستي (24 نوفمبر 2010)

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه


----------



## abdosada (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## saad_srs (25 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (12 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووور :d


----------



## hassan0094 (13 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير مهندس عمر:84:


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (15 يناير 2013)

الله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## modyz5 (18 يناير 2013)

ربنا يجازيك خيييييييييرا ويجعله ف ميزان حسناتك ويزيدك من علمه


----------



## hassan0094 (25 يناير 2013)

الف شكر . مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## dimond ston (11 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------

